# PLEASE VOTE!!



## Cosy

Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets

I didn't know she was up for Pet of the Month this week! HELP! 

Wed., Sept. 12th:

She's slowly dropping in percentage! We need more votes!!!!

GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYY!!!!! GOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

You got my vote!







I'll go back again if it will let me later.


----------



## karrielyne

Toy got my vote!! 27% right now and in second place!! Come on SMers, vote for Toy!!!


----------



## danah

Voted, Its a tie at 31%

Go Toy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hillary&lola

wait, wasn't she just pet of the month on some other site? i'm confused....


----------



## Cosy

No, she was Pet of the Week..now she's up for the MONTH. Then YEAR if she wins this.
I didn't even know she was up for voting. They don't notify you. .. grrrrrr.
Any votes will be appreciated!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Just voted...Toy is in first place, at 42%.







Hubby, Toy's Campaign Manager is already
in bed sleeping, tonight. But, you can bet he will be working the phones tomorrow for the votes!


----------



## gibbert

DONE! good luck Toy!


----------



## Cosy

> Just voted...Toy is in first place, at 42%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby, Toy's Campaign Manager is already
> in bed sleeping, tonight. But, you can bet he will be working the phones tomorrow for the votes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I'll be sure to let Toy know she has campaign headquarters headed up by your hubby. LOL!
Too cute!







We need a campaign slogan like..A vote for Toy is a vote for white dogs everywhere!


----------



## Ladysmom

Voted! She's winning now with 50% of the votes!


----------



## beckybc03

She got my vote too!! I will try from other computers too. She is in first place right now with 50%







Go Toy!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

52% woooo


----------



## wagirl98665

Toy has a huge lead 57%!


----------



## HappyB

I just added another vote.


----------



## hillary&lola

63%!!! wahooooo! i'm sure she'll win- she is the worlds cutiest maltese (ok lola, of course besides you!!








)


----------



## Cosy

It must be early as there are not many votes (I think you all comprised the majority so far lol).
Keep voting when you can! I have no idea when this round is over!

Thank you all!


----------



## momtoboo

Just voted.It's now 66%.


----------



## Circe's Mommy

I jusr voted, it is at 67% and the others are very LOW! Good luck!!!


----------



## Furbabymom

[/color]
*Pet of the Month*
Total Votes: 69
*---------------------------------------------------------------*</span>


> Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets
> 
> I didn't know she was up for Pet of the Month this week! HELP![/B]


----------



## journey

I just voted.











Toy 69% 
Lucky 13% 
Alfie 9% 
Laredo 6% 
Marty 3%


----------



## k/c mom

I just voted... whoa 69%!! I believe we can vote once a day so everyone be sure and vote again!


----------



## Littlemans Mom

I just voted for Toy and she is @ 70 % Wooo Hooo


----------



## Ptarana

Toy always gets my vote ... She now is at 70%... I know she will win this hands down.. Then I see she can go for pet of the year... Whooooo Hoooooo Toy your so precious


----------



## ddsumm

Brit, I just added a vote from down under!!!!























GO TOY GO....

























Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## HollyHobbie

I just voted she is up to 72 percent now....

Toy 72% 
Lucky 11% 
Alfie 8% 
Laredo 5% 
Marty 3% 
Total Votes: 98


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

Yeah, she is winning. I'll go back again and vote if it will let me. Yahoo!


----------



## Cosy

You all are so nice! I don't know when the voting ends but I think you can vote once
a day under any browser you might have. 

Go TOYYYYYYYYYY ~~ GO TOYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools

Go Toy







61%


----------



## lorraine

> Go Toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61%[/B]


Uh Oh! she's slipped a bit from earlier today.







I'd better go and vote then


----------



## Bijousmom

I just voted and it was at 59%.


----------



## carrie

back up one to 60%. i'll keep voting.


----------



## bek74

Toy got my vote. Go toy go. I would also like to say I would love to see more photos of her on here, she is just beautiful.


----------



## MissMelanie

Hmm with 60% I think she's "in the bag" so to say.

xoxo to Toy.
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Look at little Toy, just finished voting 60%


----------



## Circe's Mommy

Just voted Toy 61%, Laredo 19%, Lucky 9%, Alfie 8% and Marty 2%. YAAAAHH Toy, YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## Furbabymom

*61% Toy has still. I just voted. Yesterday when I voted Toy was at a higher percent but is still winning by a large percentage since she is so adorable. 

Susan & my furkidz in NJ*


Circe's Mommy' date='Sep 9 2006, 10:36 PM' post='251583'] Just voted Toy 61%, Laredo 19%, Lucky 9%, Alfie 8% and Marty 2%. YAAAAHH Toy, YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## Guest

Looks like your request for votes is working. I just voted, and Toy was in first place with 61%. I never knew that was a site for pets of the week, month, year, ect.

Lots of luck. You have an adorable baby.

Reva


----------



## Benji_mybaby

Hi,

I have given mine and she is leading with 61%


----------



## jude'n'jools

62% now


----------



## journey

I voted this morning. Here's the latest totals.


Toy 60% 
Laredo 23% 
Lucky 8% 
Alfie 7% 
Marty 2% 
Total Votes: 217


----------



## jude'n'jools

60% go toy


----------



## suzimalteselover

We voted again...Toy is in the lead with 58%.















Laredo.....2nd place....with 26%.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Just voted 58%, I thought she was 60%


----------



## SkinCareLady

After voting....she is still at 58%








Mindi


----------



## msmagnolia

58% when I voted, too. I'll try logging in on other computers to see if it'll let me vote.....


----------



## Circe's Mommy

58% here too, what is up with that???


----------



## Bijousmom

I just voted again and Toy was at 58%. Go Toy


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

AOL wouldn't let me vote more than once so I got on internet explorer and was able to vote again. I tried to vote a second time on internet explorer but no luck. At least we got 2 votes in. Hope she wins, she is so cute.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

It's our pleasure to vote for Toy









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sophiesmom

got my vote and you are up to 58% of the votes, she is the cutest!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gibbert

just put in my Sunday vote!


----------



## journey

Monday 6:25am est. Don't stop voting! Laredo is catching up!

Vote for your favorite! 
Toy 54% 
Laredo 31% 
Alfie 7% 
Lucky 6% 
Marty 2% 
Total Votes: 345 
Note on Poll Results


----------



## kab

Go Toy!


----------



## Julie718

I voted for Toy.


----------



## Bijousmom

Toy is at 53% but still ahead. We need to keep up the voting to keep her ahead.


----------



## Furbabymom

<span style="font-family:Verdana">Toy is at 53% but still ahead. We need to keep up the voting to keep her ahead.


----------



## Cosy

Whoa! Laredo is climbing up there. GOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYY!

(Thank you all who are voting everyday!)


----------



## wagirl98665

Toy still in the lead 53%...Laredo won't catch her!!


----------



## msmagnolia

Still 53% when I voted today. When does this end??? Go Toy!


----------



## sassy's mommy

We just voted again. GO TOY!!!!!!!


----------



## paris

Just voted...go TOY!


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Voted again, 54%.


----------



## MissMelanie

54% !?!?!?! what gives... VOTE, everyone VOTE please!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## journey

I just voted. Toy is 53%


----------



## wagirl98665

> I just voted. Toy is 53%[/B]



I just voted again and it's still 53%.


----------



## suzimalteselover

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=253124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just voted. Toy is 53%[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just voted again and it's still 53%.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


We, also, just voted....53%?


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results </a></span></span>



CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 8 2006, 10:55 PM' post='251080'] Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets

I didn't know she was up for Pet of the Month this week! HELP!


----------



## Fenway's Momma

Go Toy Go!


----------



## Julie718

I voted again for Toy today.


----------



## msmagnolia

Oh NO! Y'all need to vote....Toy is ahead but has dropped to 39%!!!!

VOTE


----------



## louis' mom

she got my vote and louis' too







(of course he is in LOVE)


----------



## k/c mom

It's tightening up..... !!!


----------



## sassy's mommy

We just voted again. Go Toy!


----------



## Boobookit

*Done!! You got my vote!!
Marie & Pacino*


----------



## MissMelanie

Voted again still at 35%... hmm MORE votes, more votes!

Melanie


----------



## Bijousmom

I just voted and Toy is at 30%. We all need to get in there and vote again to keep her ahead because second place is at 25%.


----------



## dr.jaimie

*Total Votes: 1,215*


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results </span>

CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 8 2006, 11:18 PM' post='251089'] No, she was Pet of the Week..now she's up for the MONTH. Then YEAR if she wins this.
I didn't even know she was up for voting. They don't notify you. .. grrrrrr.
Any votes will be appreciated!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just voted 31%


----------



## Circe's Mommy

I voted, 30% for Toy, CMON gals lets vote!!!!!! The dog below Toy was at 25%


----------



## Cosy

Ohhh I didn't get to vote yesterday. I slipped in the kitchen and cracked my hard head open and
spent the afternoon in emergency . I'm fine but have a nice headache keeping me awake.

GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYY GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## journey

> Ohhh I didn't get to vote yesterday. I slipped in the kitchen and cracked my hard head open and
> spent the afternoon in emergency . I'm fine but have a nice headache keeping me awake.
> 
> GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYY GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!![/B]


Yikes! I hope you are feeling better! I voted again. Toy is still at 30%


----------



## jude'n'jools

> Ohhh I didn't get to vote yesterday. I slipped in the kitchen and cracked my hard head open and
> spent the afternoon in emergency . I'm fine but have a nice headache keeping me awake.
> 
> GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYY GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!![/B]



Gad Brit, i hope you are OK!










Voted 30%, go toy


----------



## I found nemo

GO TOY!!!!!

Sorry Brit, hope you are okay today!!!


Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom

> Ohhh I didn't get to vote yesterday. I slipped in the kitchen and cracked my hard head open and
> spent the afternoon in emergency . I'm fine but have a nice headache keeping me awake.
> 
> GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYY GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!![/B]


OMG!! That sounds like an awful accident you had!!!

I voted this morning... will also vote from work.... 

It is getting close.... but we can do it!!


----------



## MissMelanie

> Ohhh I didn't get to vote yesterday. I slipped in the kitchen and cracked my hard head open and
> spent the afternoon in emergency . I'm fine but have a nice headache keeping me awake.
> 
> GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYY GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!![/B]


 Dear Brit,
]
I told you NO RUNNING in the house, darn it all girlie.

OH I am so sorry you hurt yourself. I bet you gave someone a scare! Head wounds are just NO fun at all.

Who got clean up duty?

Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie

*Total Votes: 1,433*


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Toy is 30%





















Go Toy GO


----------



## sassy's mommy

We just voted again. GO TOY!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Voted again.


----------



## msmagnolia

I've voted 6 times today on 2 different computers. Keep trying folks!!!

Brit, hate to hear about your accident! OUCH!


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results </span>



CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 8 2006, 10:55 PM' post='251080'] Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets

I didn't know she was up for Pet of the Month this week! HELP! 

Wed., Sept. 12th:

She's slowly dropping in percentage! We need more votes!!!!

GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYY!!!!! GOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## gibbert

just voted. go toy!!!


----------



## kab

Just voted for Toy again.

Go Toy


----------



## louis' mom

i noticed that you can only vote once a day from one computer so i have been voting for toy everyday when i get to work and have my coffee!


----------



## sheila2182

*13%*
VOTED


----------



## dr.jaimie

*Total Votes: 1,560* keep the votes coming!! we need to keep toy in the lead!


----------



## momtoboo

Another vote for Toy.


----------



## Julie718

My daily vote for Toy!!


----------



## k/c mom

Voted. She's hanging on to her lead. We gotta keep voting!


----------



## wagirl98665

> Ohhh I didn't get to vote yesterday. I slipped in the kitchen and cracked my hard head open and
> spent the afternoon in emergency . I'm fine but have a nice headache keeping me awake.
> 
> GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYY GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!![/B]



Sorry to hear you banged your head. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

voted Toy 30% 1588 votes


----------



## stardust

i just voted for toy......


Toy	30%
Laredo	25%
Lucky	18%
Alfie	14%
Marty	13%
Total Votes: 1,593

GO TOY GO!


----------



## Bijousmom

I just voted for Toy and she is still slightly ahead. I'll try to get my adult kids to vote.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Just voted today. GO TOY!


----------



## abbey

Voted!! I love Toy!







She always gets my vote!!


----------



## bek74

I just voted again.
TOY 31%
Laredo 25%
Lucky 18%
Alfie 14%
Marty 13%
Total votes 1,628

GO TOY GO

I stuck a piece of paper on my Computer, to remind me to vote for Toy everyday.


----------



## Cosy

Thank you all! I don't know when the voting is over..maybe tomorrow??
I'll be sure to let you know when I know. Until then...keep VOTING FOR TOY!
GOOOOOOOOO TOY GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! lol


----------



## suzimalteselover

Toy has our votes!









Toy.....31%

Laredo....25%


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just voted Toy 31%


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results 
----------------------------

CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 8 2006, 10:55 PM' post='251080'] Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets

I didn't know she was up for Pet of the Month this week! HELP! 

Wed., Sept. 12th:

She's slowly dropping in percentage! We need more votes!!!!

GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYY!!!!! GOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## sheila2182

*Total Votes: 1,666*VOTED


----------



## robin

Just voted again for our sweet little Toy!


----------



## momtoboo

Just voted again.


----------



## journey

Toy is at 32! (I just voted)


----------



## Matilda's mommy

voted Toy 32%


----------



## sheila2182

Voted again today yipeeee look ,Toy is ahead again







*Total Votes: 1,685*


----------



## nikkivong

i just voted for toy too!! too cute!


----------



## Julie718

Another vote for Toy.


----------



## bek74

Voted again for TOY, she is still in lead at 32%, with Laredo following second at 25%. Toy is a winner. I shall keep on voting














GO TOY GO
















When she becomes famous and wins this, can I be the first to ask for her autograph


----------



## bek74

Just voted again. Toy is still 32%, Laredo is still 25% and there was a total of 1,763 votes.


----------



## Furbabymom

*Total Votes: 1,774*</span>

'CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 8 2006, 10:55 PM' post='251080'] Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets

I didn't know she was up for Pet of the Month this week! HELP! 

Wed., Sept. 12th:

She's slowly dropping in percentage! We need more votes!!!!

GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYY!!!!! GOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia

Toy was at 33% when I voted for the 2nd time today. BTW, my cable modem must have a static IP address, because I am able to vote every couple of hours, even on the same computer!


----------



## sassy's mommy

We just voted again..........GO TOY!


----------



## bek74

Voted again, Toy is now 34%














GO TOY GO


----------



## Furbabymom

*
<span style="font-family:Verdana">
I just voted and Toy is now at 34%









Vote for your favorite!*</span>Toy*34%*Laredo*25%*Lucky*17%*Alfie*12%*Marty*12%**Total Votes: 1,900*<span style="color:#6600cc">Note on Poll Results </span>



CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 8 2006, 10:55 PM' post='251080'] Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets

I didn't know she was up for Pet of the Month this week! HELP! 

Wed., Sept. 12th:

She's slowly dropping in percentage! We need more votes!!!!

GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYY!!!!! GOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Julie718

I voted again for Toy.


----------



## SassyLuv

I have enjoyed voting for Toy. She is a little doll.







35% right now

Pam and Sassy


----------



## MissMelanie

Voted again today. Go Toy Go!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bek74

Voted again. Toy is still in the lead at 35%.














GO TOY GO


----------



## k/c mom

Just a reminder that you can vote several times a day. I'm not sure what the time frame is but every few hours I check back and the voting screen is available to me again.


----------



## Carole

Oh, thanks for telling me. I thought I could only vote once a day.
Good Luck to pretty, Toy!!!


----------



## Circe's Mommy

I voted again and here is the results! 
Toy 35% 
Laredo 25% 
Lucky 17% 
Alfie 12% 
Marty 11% 
Total Votes: 1,966 
Note on Poll Results 

Go Toyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just voted Toy 35%


----------



## Cosy

You all are just great for voting everyday! It will be fun to have a maltese
on the map, won't it!!!! (thinking positive)

GOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYY GO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYY~~~
[attachment=12901:attachment]


----------



## Bijousmom

I just voted again and she is at 35%.


----------



## bek74

Voted again Still 35%


----------



## journey

Yep - 35%


----------



## lorraine

Just paid my daily "homage" to Toy (8 votes







)
Toy 35% 
Laredo 26% 
Lucky 16% 
Alfie 12% 
Marty 11% 
Total Votes: 2,010 
Second dog is moving up a smidgeon but none of the fan clubs have the stamina as Toy's


----------



## barb

I Just voted, no change. I don't know why they wanted us to vote, we already know she is pet of the Year!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie

35% 35% 35%,,, how come still at 35%?

VOTE peeps, VOTE!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie

*Total Votes: 2,064*


----------



## Cosy

I think for every vote the others get we vote and it keeps it at 35% which is a good thing!!!
GOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!
[attachment=12980:attachment]


----------



## Furbabymom

*Total Votes: 2,066*

CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 8 2006, 10:55 PM' post='251080'] Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets

I didn't know she was up for Pet of the Month this week! HELP! 

Wed., Sept. 12th:

She's slowly dropping in percentage! We need more votes!!!!

GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYY!!!!! GOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## carrie

...still at 35%....


----------



## momtoboo

I just voted again,it's 36% now.


----------



## lonestar

Way to go Toy














36% You got my vote


----------



## Circe's Mommy

I just voted Toy is at 36% Go Toy!!!








Vote for your favorite! 
Toy 36% 
Laredo 26% 
Lucky 16% 
Alfie 12% 
Marty 11% 
Total Votes: 2,090


----------



## Gemma

oh , there are 2 threads for Toy. so here goes another vote














36% - 2092votes


----------



## maltmyheart

Just voted. Toy is 36%. Total votes, 2,094.


----------



## HappyB

When the voting first started, I would just click on the link on the first page of this thread and go to the site to vote. For the past three days, I've done this, but been unable to vote. It just shows me the results when I do this. So, tonight, I typed in AOL Pet of the Month in the search bar, and it took me to the screen where I could vote. If anyone else has this problem, you might try what I did.


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results 


CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 8 2006, 10:55 PM' post='251080'] Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets

I didn't know she was up for Pet of the Month this week! HELP! 

Wed., Sept. 12th:

She's slowly dropping in percentage! We need more votes!!!!

GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYY!!!!! GOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## bek74

Voted again. Toy is still in the lead at 36%.







GO TOY GO


----------



## SassyLuv

voted again - 36%

Pam and Sassy


----------



## gibbert

voted again - still at 36%!


----------



## bek74

Voted Again. Toy is still at 36%, in the lead.


----------



## dr.jaimie

*Total Votes: 2,180*


----------



## Bijousmom

I just voted and Toy is still at 36% but still ahead, thank goodness. We need to continue voting.


----------



## Cosy

I don't know when the voting ends. They didn't tell me anything.
Keep the voting coming if you have the time. It's got to end
sometime!!! LOL!

GOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! GOOOOOOO TOYYYY!!!!
[attachment=13027:attachment]
Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets


----------



## Carla

Voted again, still 36%.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Furbabymom

*OK, I voted before bed since it is now 1:25 AM so it counts as the next day. Go Toy!*

*Total Votes: 2,192*


----------



## msmagnolia

I'm still able to vote 5-6 times a day. Go, Go, Go!!!!


----------



## journey

I voted this morning. Toy is still ahead at 36%


----------



## Gregswife

I just voted yet again. Toy is still at 36% but Laredo is up to 28% so come on, everyone, cast those votes for Toy...


----------



## sassy's mommy

Just voted.........Toy is still ahead. GO TOY!!!!!


----------



## Gemma

just voted again but still 36%


----------



## Carla

Voted again, heres the numbers;
Vote for your favorite! 
*Toy 36%* 
Laredo 28% 
Lucky 15% 
Alfie 11% 
Marty 10% 

*Total Votes: 2,280* 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MissMelanie

36% still holding.

Melanie
wants a Toy to win!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Toy is still in first place with 36%, closest competitor is at 28!


----------



## Bijousmom

Toy is at 36% and the second place is 29%. Go Toy


----------



## k/c mom

The one in 2nd place is catching up.... we gotta keep voting!


----------



## revakb2

I submitted my vote today. Toy is doing great


----------



## Cosy

YIPES!!! 36% to 29%...they're closing in! 
VOTE FOR TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!

http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth


----------



## Furbabymom

*Total Votes: 2,367*</span>




CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 21 2006, 11:52 PM' post='258794'] YIPES!!! 36% to 29%...they're closing in! 
VOTE FOR TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!

http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth [/QUOTE]


----------



## Gemma

ok


----------



## Carla

I voted again too and while Toy is still ahead, she's losing ground.

Vote for your favorite! 
Toy 36% 
Laredo 29%  
Lucky 15% 
Alfie 11% 
Marty 10% 
Total Votes: 2,371 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## journey

I just voted Toy is still at 36%. We need to keep voting!


----------



## carrie

keeping steady at 36%!


----------



## k/c mom

Laredo keeps moving up every day... we have been holding. I'm afraid he'll catch us if we don't put some steam on!!


----------



## msmagnolia

I'm still voting multiple times each day. Those of you with cable modems....just try voting at different times of the day. I'm having no trouble getting to vote repeatedly, so long as it isn't immediately after I voted. 

OMG....when is this going to be over with? We just can't let that other dog get ahead......


----------



## journey

> I'm still voting multiple times each day. Those of you with cable modems....just try voting at different times of the day. I'm having no trouble getting to vote repeatedly, so long as it isn't immediately after I voted.
> 
> OMG....when is this going to be over with? We just can't let that other dog get ahead......[/B]



I tried this. It let me vote but the total votes never changed. So my vote was not registering.


----------



## lorraine

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=258967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still voting multiple times each day. Those of you with cable modems....just try voting at different times of the day. I'm having no trouble getting to vote repeatedly, so long as it isn't immediately after I voted.
> 
> OMG....when is this going to be over with? We just can't let that other dog get ahead......[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried this. It let me vote but the total votes never changed. So my vote was not registering.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

The poll results are not in real time (or so they say) and I'm guessing they are updated periodically, not necessarily as soon as you vote. I'm only on dial-up but I've fondly been voting 8 times a day (2 computers x 4 browsers). The site lets me vote each time. It also seems to allow me to clear cookies after each vote - go back in and vote again as often as I like. Sometimes I see an increase in the vote count but not every time and you just don't know whether it is reflecting your vote(s) or others.

But who's to know whether such err... techniques work. Maybe it's the individual computer's IP address the poll system goes by and it "cynically" ignores more than one vote a day per IP address









Anyhoo - has anyone found any voting rules on the site?


----------



## Cosy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=258971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still voting multiple times each day. Those of you with cable modems....just try voting at different times of the day. I'm having no trouble getting to vote repeatedly, so long as it isn't immediately after I voted.
> 
> OMG....when is this going to be over with? We just can't let that other dog get ahead......[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried this. It let me vote but the total votes never changed. So my vote was not registering.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poll results are not in real time (or so they say) and I'm guessing they are updated periodically, not necessarily as soon as you vote. I'm only on dial-up but I've fondly been voting 8 times a day (2 computers x 4 browsers). The site lets me vote each time. It also seems to allow me to clear cookies after each vote - go back in and vote again as often as I like. Sometimes I see an increase in the vote count but not every time and you just don't know whether it is reflecting your vote(s) or others.
> 
> But who's to know whether such err... techniques work. Maybe it's the individual computer's IP address the poll system goes by and it "cynically" ignores more than one vote a day per IP address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo - has anyone found any voting rules on the site?
> [/B]
Click to expand...


I've found no rules and no rules sent to me when I entered her. I'm guessing it's over when it's over.
I think they clear the IP addresses every so many hours and not always every 24 but less.


----------



## Gemma

2409







36%


----------



## thelittlepet

Just read this and voted, she is still winning, go Toy








Aimee


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

YIKES!







Laredo is up to 29%, come on guys (gals)!! Toy is holding on to 1st with 36%.


----------



## msmagnolia

I just voted again and she has 37% now!


----------



## KimKarr

Total Votes: 2428

Toy's holding on at 37% to Laredo's 29%.

Vote Early and Vote Often, I say!


----------



## suzimalteselover

37%!

Laredo.......29%.


----------



## k/c mom

Yea, I just voted again and was so glad to see the 37%... it finally moved up!!


----------



## momtoboo

Another vote for Toy.


----------



## bek74

Toy is still in the lead at 37%









Laredo is 29%


----------



## MissMelanie

Yeah 37% today!








Go Toy GO!

xoxo
Melanie


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results </span>

CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 21 2006, 11:52 PM' post='258794'] YIPES!!! 36% to 29%...they're closing in! 
VOTE FOR TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!

http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth [/QUOTE]


----------



## Carla

I voted for Toy a couple times today. 

Vote for your favorite! 

*Toy 37%* 

Laredo 30% 

Lucky 14% 

Alfie 10% 

Marty 9% 

*Total Votes: 2,479* 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## journey

It's 6:55 am. (est)Toy is back at 36% Laredo is at 30%


----------



## k/c mom

> It's 6:55 am. (est)Toy is back at 36% Laredo is at 30%[/B]


I just noticed that, too.







We gotta keep at it!!!


----------



## Cosy

Whoaaaaaaaaaa Laredo is sneaking up there. 

GOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYY

Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets


----------



## suzimalteselover

Still 36% to 30%.....everybody, keep on voting.









btw, Brit...hubby, Toy's Campaign Manager has informed me that Toy will need to come up
to the midwest and tour here with us, during her reign...hehe. Of course, she will need to stay
with us, while attending all of her engagements.


----------



## msmagnolia

Just now 37% to 30%.....Keep going!


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results </span>

CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 23 2006, 09:09 AM' post='259532'] Whoaaaaaaaaaa Laredo is sneaking up there. 

GOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYY

Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets [/QUOTE]


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

I just remembered to vote again. I'm putting a sticky on my computer to remind me to keep trying to vote again each and every day.


----------



## Gemma

%37 , 2537 votes 

Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess

Oh Gosh, I've been so busy and haven't had a chance to check SM.. I'm so glad I can still vote.. GO TOY!!! She's totally CUTER than the others!!!!

Let me spam this out to my whole company as well.. hopefull that will help!!!


----------



## Cosy

> Oh Gosh, I've been so busy and haven't had a chance to check SM.. I'm so glad I can still vote.. GO TOY!!! She's totally CUTER than the others!!!!
> 
> Let me spam this out to my whole company as well.. hopefull that will help!!![/B]


That would be great, Anna! Thanks!


----------



## sassy's mommy

GO TOY!!!! Just voted again........she is at 37%


----------



## LuvinBella

Of course I voted for ToY!! Good luck!!


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results </span>


----------



## Carla

Toy's still in the lead with 37%.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## gibbert

okay. she's at 37%. i'll vote again tomorrow!


----------



## mmo

Still at 37%, come on SM, let`s vote for TOY!!!!!


----------



## Cosy

GOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
[attachment=13306:attachment]


----------



## evie's mom

another vote from me...at 37% still


----------



## Gregswife

Just came from voting again - Toy 37% Laredo 31%....Brit, tell them we are ready to close the voting polls NOW!!!!


----------



## Bijousmom

I just voted again today and the percentage is the same 37% Toy, 31% second place with 2,700 votes cast so far.


----------



## Cosy

I don't like that second one moving in on us. It's makin me nervous LOL
GOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets


----------



## msmagnolia

Still 37% for Toy and 31% for the other dog.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

just voted and show the same %ages as already posted.


----------



## bek74

> I don't like that second one moving in on us. It's makin me nervous LOL
> GOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets[/B]



I agree, I just voted and still Toy is 37% and Laredo is 31%.
GO TOY GO. Keep the votes coming.


----------



## susanweinman

Just voted for Toy!

Good luck!


----------



## dr.jaimie

*Total Votes: 2,736*


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

I'm trying my best. I voted 7 times today and now I have enlisted my husband to log on and vote too.
She has to win.


----------



## Maria71

Just voted


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results </span>


CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 23 2006, 09:09 AM' post='259532'] Whoaaaaaaaaaa Laredo is sneaking up there. 

GOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYY

Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets [/QUOTE]


----------



## gibbert

just voted again! tchelsi is getting jealous 'cos i spend all my time voting for Toy and don't have any time to take her for walks anymore. LOL








just kiddin'; more than happy to vote for you precious wee one! she WILL win; we'll see to it! GO TOY!


----------



## Cosy

Wow..it's 3am here and I checked at 12am...the other dog took another point.
It's now Toy 37%, Laredo 32%. 

VOTE TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! 
GOOOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets 
[attachment=13325:attachment]


----------



## journey

> Wow..it's 3am here and I checked at 12am...the other dog took another point.
> It's now Toy 37%, Laredo 32%.
> 
> VOTE TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
> GOOOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
> Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets
> [attachment=13325:attachment][/B]


I voted again this morning. I will try to vote again later.


----------



## k/c mom

We gotta keep voting.... I guess this must end at the end of Sept. We've got a ways to go... and Laredo keeps gaining!









http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth


----------



## Furbabymom

*Total Votes: 2,802*</span>

gibbert' date='Sep 25 2006, 02:32 AM' post='260367'] just voted again! tchelsi is getting jealous 'cos i spend all my time voting for Toy and don't have any time to take her for walks anymore. LOL








just kiddin'; more than happy to vote for you precious wee one! she WILL win; we'll see to it! GO TOY!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## journey

> *Total Votes: 2,802*</span>
> 
> gibbert' date='Sep 25 2006, 02:32 AM' post='260367'] just voted again! tchelsi is getting jealous 'cos i spend all my time voting for Toy and don't have any time to take her for walks anymore. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kiddin'; more than happy to vote for you precious wee one! she WILL win; we'll see to it! GO TOY!


[/QUOTE]

I just got several more in within the last hour. The vote total changed everytime I voted. It is still letting me vote but now the vote total is not changing. Maybe my votes will register in a few minutes.


----------



## msmagnolia

Still 37% to 32%. Keep voting!!!!!


----------



## journey

Alphie & Marty are each down a point, but Toy, Laredo & Lucky are still the same!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just voted...2:14 Eastern time. 
Toy 37%...Laredo 35% with vote at 2846


----------



## k/c mom

I keep clearing my cookies and it is letting me vote over and over again. I've voted at least 10 times in the last few minutes.... The votes haven't registered yet. I want to see us move up and Laredo stick.


----------



## journey

> I keep clearing my cookies and it is letting me vote over and over again. I've voted at least 10 times in the last few minutes.... The votes haven't registered yet. I want to see us move up and Laredo stick.[/B]



I have been clearing cookies and history. I must have voted over 50 times this afternoon. Very few have registered.


----------



## Gemma

37% to 32%


----------



## jenn

I still cannot get on the site to vote. I would love to help, but not sure how to fix the problem!!


----------



## msmagnolia

oh oh.....37% to 33%. We need to get more people to vote!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

I keep voting and the 37% doesn't change! Wonder what's up?


----------



## bek74

> Wow..it's 3am here and I checked at 12am...the other dog took another point.
> It's now Toy 37%, Laredo 32%.
> 
> VOTE TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
> GOOOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
> Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets
> [attachment=13325:attachment][/B]



I just voted again and saw that. How is that possible with all of us voting







.
Come on guys, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE

GO TOY GO


----------



## eyespy




----------



## k/c mom

Laredo keeps going up... I can't understand it. I've voted at least 20 times today and I know others have, too!! When will we ever get to 38%!!


----------



## carrie

when the heck does this contest end?! 

i vote, at the very least, twice a day. i voted 3 times today. what is going on?! how can laredo be gaining?! i just don't understand it!


----------



## msmagnolia

Yeah, something is going on. I've voted about 20 times and my votes are counting, cause I'm watching the vote totals. I don't get it.


----------



## Gemma

I must have voted 20 times or more too. I did the cookie thing and I also voted from 10 different computers at work , the number stays at 2898


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I just voted again 
Toy 37%... 
Laredo has gained!.. now up to 33% since I voted earlier








I didn't catch the number of votes this time


----------



## susanweinman

I just voted again too ---- go toy! Arf! FROM Lucy and Ethel!


----------



## bek74

Something isn't right. I have voted again and Toy is 37% and Laredo is now 33%














. The total votes in is 2,919.
Why isn't TOY getting further ahead?







and WHY is Laredo gaining, this makes no sense







.
I will keep on voting.
BEK


----------



## MissMelanie

I have been voting for her every day but for some reason it's been harder and harder to vote. The page is taking so long to load or it won't load at all. Then I have to reload it again and again.

AOL sucks!

yeah Toy at 37%









Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie

*Total Votes: 2,923*


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results </span>


CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 25 2006, 04:11 AM' post='260373'] Wow..it's 3am here and I checked at 12am...the other dog took another point.
It's now Toy 37%, Laredo 32%. 

VOTE TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! 
GOOOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets 
[attachment=13325:attachment] [/QUOTE]


----------



## Gemma

38% 33% 2936







go Toy go


----------



## Cosy

Shooooooooooo, I have been scrounging up votes everywhere I can think of. LOL
I hope there are no dangling chads when all is said and done! 

GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! 
GOOOOOOOOO OOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
[attachment=13363:attachment]
Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets
TOY

[attachment=13366:attachment]


----------



## HappyB

I've been able to get in three votes today.


----------



## Carla

Vote for your favorite! 
*Toy 38%* 
Laredo 33% 
Lucky 12% 
Alfie 9% 
Marty 8% 
Total Votes: 2,944 

Come on Toy you can win.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## gibbert

voted again. Toy's still at 38%. go Toy! You're the queen of the WOOORRRLLD!


----------



## journey

Finally Toy's vote moved up to 38% Combined we all must have put in hundreds of votes yesterday! I will try to vote as much as I can today. I don't know why some votes count and others don't.


----------



## I found nemo

Got mine in...


Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom

Yea!! I was so glad to see it had moved to 38%. I think our push yesterday really paid off!!


----------



## bek74

Finally Toy is 38%














Laredo is 33%.
Total votes 2,965


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

just voted... Toy38%
Laredo 33%
votes: 2972


----------



## Gemma

> VOTE TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
> GOOOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
> Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets[/B]










38% 33% 3014


----------



## Cosy

*GOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
GOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
[attachment=13410:attachment]*

Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets <<please vote for TOY


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Voted again.. now at 3047 votes..
Toy holds at 38%
Laredo @33%


----------



## wagirl98665

Toy is still smokin Laredo by a whole 6%! Go Toy!!!!


----------



## Gemma

3057


----------



## lynda

Just voted for Toy. She is still at 38%. Will keep voting until she wins.

Good Luck,
Lynda


----------



## sassy's mommy

Toy is at 38%............*GO TOY!*


----------



## k/c mom

We're holding.... I hope it moves up again .... we can't let our guard down now!!


----------



## beckybc03

Still at 38%. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TOY!


----------



## Furbabymom

GOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
GOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
[attachment=13410:attachment][/B]

Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets <<please vote for TOY


----------



## Carla

Voted for Toy again but Laredo is catching up!
Vote for your favorite! 
*Toy 38% * 
Laredo 33% 
Lucky 12% 
Alfie 9% 
Marty 8% 
Total Votes: 3,089 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## k/c mom

Luckily, nothing bad happened to the results overnight! So, I guess the contest ends on Saturday. Just a few more days . . .


----------



## bek74

Voted again. Toy is still 38% and Laredo is still 33%.







GO TOY GO


----------



## journey

> Voted again. Toy is still 38% and Laredo is still 33%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO TOY GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



12:45pm est-Vote for your favorite! 
Toy 38% 
Laredo 34% 
Lucky 12% 
Alfie 9% 
Marty 8% 
Total Votes: 3,135 
Note on Poll Results 

Laredo has gained a point! We only have a few days left!!!!We have to keep voting!


----------



## k/c mom

One vote each is not going to work. We each need to vote at least 10 times or more. Laredo has moved up a point and we're still the same so our votes are not moving us up as fast as Laredo's.

Just clear your cookies and you can vote over and over again. On I.E. to clear your cookies:

Tools >Internet Options >Delete Cookies > OK > OK


----------



## wagirl98665

> One vote each is not going to work. We each need to vote at least 10 times or more. Laredo has moved up a point and we're still the same so our votes are not moving us up as fast as Laredo's.
> 
> Just clear your cookies and you can vote over and over again. On I.E. to clear your cookies:
> 
> Tools >Internet Options >Delete Cookies > OK > OK[/B]



Thanks for that little tip Sher!


----------



## Cosy

I don't think the vote registers even if you clear cookies, files and history after a time or two.


----------



## msmagnolia

I have 3 different computers here (I'm in Jackson at my daughter's) and I am able to vote 3 or 4 times a day on each computer and the votes are registering. I just don't understand any of this. I wish this contest would hurry up and end. LOL!!!!


----------



## k/c mom

> I don't think the vote registers even if you clear cookies, files and history after a time or two.[/B]


Oh no! You mean I've been voting a zillion times for nothing!







That would be just like AOL though... get you to their site so they can charge big bucks for their banner ads....


----------



## sheila2182

*Total Votes: 3,161* Hmmm its still counting my votes.Ive tried to vote a couple times a day, more if Im at my desk.


----------



## Furbabymom

GOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
GOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!
[attachment=13410:attachment][/B]

Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets <<please vote for TOY  [/QUOTE]


----------



## bek74

Ok, I had been clearing my cookies and my history and kept voting. TOY is now 39% and Laredo is 34%.
GO TOY GO..... I will keep on voting on off and all day.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Toy has our vote!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## 3Maltmom

Just emailed a "gazillion" friends to vote


----------



## sassy's mommy

39% GOOOOOOOOOOOO Toy!


----------



## k/c mom

I think our push today paid off... 39%... let's try for 40 tomorrow!!


----------



## Gemma

still voting here, even if I didn't post


----------



## bruinkoala

just voted! toy 39% and laredo is at 34%


----------



## gibbert

voted again! no change; Toy still 39% and Laredo still 34%.

GO TTTTTOOOOYYYY!!!


----------



## msmagnolia

Still 39% to 34% but I feel better...........


----------



## k/c mom

Yikes.. it is back down to 38% this morning!


----------



## 2maltese4me

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">I voted again.....she's at 38% now and in the lead







</span>


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Voted... 8:27AM
Toy @ 38%
Laredo @ 34%
3284 votes


----------



## journey

It let me vote twice so far today.


----------



## k/c mom

Laredo has moved to 35%.... and we're still at 38%. We've been ahead the whole month... we cannot let Laredo move in at the last minute... just 3 more days... let's put on the steam!!!!


----------



## Gemma

> Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets[/B]


go Toy go


----------



## Cosy

ACKKKKKKKKKKK!!!! How did that happen? ^*% *%^&&*^*%^^&%$&!!!


Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets
GOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYY!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYY!!!!!!!
[attachment=13485:attachment]


----------



## Carole

Toy is the cutest and deserves to win!
I just voted again.

(((Toy)))


----------



## sheila2182

*Total Votes: 3,329*Voted again ! Gooooo TOY







Everyone....VOTE,VOTE,VOTE


----------



## bek74

Toy still 38%







Laredo is 35%







total votes 3,355.
This isn't makin any sense, I am voting and voting, what is happening
















GO TOY GO.


----------



## Cosy

Do you see your votes count every time? I'm not sure they register each time.
They may only clear the ID every few hours.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

6:11Pm Eastern Time
Toy @38%
[email protected] 35%
3361 votes.


----------



## k/c mom

> Do you see your votes count every time? I'm not sure they register each time.
> They may only clear the ID every few hours.[/B]


The link under the votes says the results aren't in real time... so maybe they update only every so often ??


----------



## Cosy

I just don't know. It seems sometimes my first vote of the day registers right
away, where the others do not..even under my daughter's email addy.
I guess we just keep trying!
Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> 6:11Pm Eastern Time
> Toy @38%
> [email protected] 35%
> 3361 votes.[/B]



I just voted again and Toy is holding at 38% go Toy


----------



## k/c mom

> I just don't know. It seems sometimes my first vote of the day registers right
> away, where the others do not..even under my daughter's email addy.
> I guess we just keep trying!
> Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets[/B]


If we can just hold Laredo back, we'll be fine.... I assume it ends on Saturday.... so not much longer.....


----------



## momtoboo

Just voted again for Toy.


----------



## bek74

TOY is back at 39%














, laredo is coming in at 35%







. I will keep on posting.

GO TOY GO


----------



## gibbert

just voted. we're rounding the stretch to the finish line! with our efforts i think it'll be Toy in the Winner's Circle!! keep voting!!! Go Toy!!









Toy 39% 
Laredo 35% 
Lucky 11% 
Alfie 8% 
Marty 7% 
Total Votes: 3,402


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results </span>

'CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 28 2006, 02:26 PM' post='262455'] ACKKKKKKKKKKK!!!! How did that happen? ^*% *%^&&*^*%^^&%$&!!!


Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets
<span style="color:#990000">GOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYY!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYY!!!!!!!
[attachment=13485:attachment] [/QUOTE]


----------



## Carla

Voted for Toy again. I'll try to get more votes in tomorrow.

Vote for your favorite! 
*Toy 39%* 
Laredo 35% 
Lucky 11% 
Alfie 8% 
Marty 7% 
Total Votes: 3,409

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## journey

Toy is still at 39% !!!


----------



## journey

> Toy is still at 39% !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


It allowed me to vote again. The latest results: Vote for your favorite! 
Toy 38% 
Laredo 35% 
Lucky 11% 
Alfie 8% 
Marty 7% 
Total Votes: 3,434


----------



## k/c mom

OH NOOOOOO!!!! Laredo is at 36%!!!!! Let's make today a good one and get our numbers up!! We're still at 38%.


----------



## lorraine

Just voted - 38% - 36%
I don't think I can stand the suspense


----------



## sheila2182

<span style="font-family:Verdana">_Yikes_...Voted


----------



## Furbabymom

Note on Poll Results 

CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 28 2006, 06:24 PM' post='262595'] I just don't know. It seems sometimes my first vote of the day registers right
away, where the others do not..even under my daughter's email addy.
I guess we just keep trying!
Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets [/QUOTE]


----------



## journey

Keep checking the site every couple of hours. Sometimes they let me vote again. So far I have put in 5 votes that have registered today.

Edited at 2:30pm est- 

Vote for your favorite! 
Toy 38% 
Laredo 36% 
Lucky 11% 
Alfie 8% 
Marty 7% 
Total Votes: 3,500 
Note on Poll Results


----------



## Cosy

*only a 2% gap...please vote for Toy!!!! Help us help Toy! LOL!

*Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets <vote for Toy here!</span></span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

This has become a real nail biter. Brit, I'm voting as often as I can. Hopefully we've got a bigger membership than the forum that Laredo's mom is on!!


----------



## Carole

I just voted again and will keep trying to be allowed more, but even if Toy doesn't win I (WE) know who is the cutest in the judging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Toy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregswife

Just voted for Toy again - you gotta' feel bad for the "parents" of the bottom 3, 2 of them are still in the single digits and the other is barely out of that class with 11%...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> Just voted for Toy again - you gotta' feel bad for the "parents" of the bottom 3, 2 of them are still in the single digits and the other is barely out that cloass with 11%...[/B]


I was thinking that, too, Cheryl. Like, 'it's an honor just to be nominated'


----------



## msmagnolia

OH NO! The gap is narrowing. We CAN NOT lose now!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvinBella

Just voted again....toys at 38...laredo 36...it's quite a race for first place!


----------



## zsazsasmom

Voted


----------



## bek74

> *only a 2% gap...please vote for Toy!!!! Help us help Toy! LOL!
> 
> *Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets <vote for Toy here!</span></span>[/B]



I am voting Brit. I vote everyday and heaps of times. What is happening, everytime I wake up, I see that Laredo has moved up







. Something isn't right







. There is NO way he is more popular than our TOY.

When does this finish, I am stressing over it







I want our TOY to win.

I just voted again (1st thing I do when I get up) and TOY is still 38% Laredo is 36% (before I went to bed Toy was 39% and laredo was 35%)

KEEP THE VOTES COMING


----------



## Maria71

voted


----------



## MissMelanie

DO WHAT!???









Vote for your favorite!Toy38%Laredo37%Lucky10%Alfie8%Marty7% Total Votes: 3,590











VOTE! VOTE! VOTE!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!

Melanie


----------



## Cosy

Aww..looks like they've found a way to vote often. 
All we can do is keep voting all we can and hope it's enough.
I want to thank all of you for your support no matter what happens!


----------



## k/c mom

Yes... something is very fishy!!!! I'm gonna keep voting and clearing cookies... it can't hurt!


----------



## msmagnolia

I don't know what else we can do. I'm voting like mad and I'm sure everyone else is. Maybe we need a new thread that is very urgent, in case people have gotten tired of reading this one.......


----------



## Maria71

clearing cookies and voting!


----------



## Carole

Something seems fishy to me, too. 
Bumping to remind members of S.M. to vote for .....cutiepie Toy.


----------



## Gregswife

Thanks for the info - now that I am deleting cookies after every vote, it is letting me vote continuously. Brit, I will do this for as long as my fingers hold up tonight....


----------



## Gemma

ok easier way, this is for windows XP pro , home should be the same

1- right click "e" internet explorer icon on desktop, go to properties
2- go to privacy tab and click advanced
3- click on override automatic cookie handling
4- click on Block on both sides
5- say ok
6- go to the link to vote
7- press F5 to refresh, vote, F5, vote F5, vote F5






















already done it 20 times. you don't have to clear cookies just block it for a while and keep refreshing the page and vote.


----------



## Gemma

I voted about 60 or 70 times. I think I might crash that website







but hey someone else is doing the same thing, or maybe it is a script or program that is doing it.

I'm so sorry but I voted once for Alfie







it was an honest mistake


----------



## Cosy

OH woe is me...you all tried so hard and those votes just keep on coming to keep up.
Let's just hope their fingers get tired. lol


----------



## Carla

Thanks for the great tip Fay. I was only getting a few votes in a day before your post. The browser refresh button works as well as the F5 key.

While I was voting I noticed the total number of votes going up only 1 number for every 10 votes I had made. I continued to vote several more times and still a couple minutes later it only went up by 1 more. Something doesn't seem right to me even when I take into account that the total isn't reflected in real time.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Furbabymom

*only a 2% gap...please vote for Toy!!!! Help us help Toy! LOL!

*Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets <vote for Toy here!</span></span>


----------



## puppymom

Let's go Toy!!

I voted!


----------



## k/c mom

OMG







This morning.... its an even 38% for both Laredo and Toy!! I can't believe we aren't moving up. Please vote!!!

http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth


----------



## journey

I voted 5 times this morning. BUT I have to leave soon and I won't be around a computer!!!!!! I am helping my daughter move today. Please everyone vote!


----------



## bek74

Ok I have been deleting my cookies and have voted like 5o times today.







TOY is 38% and Laredo is 38%










































. What is going on.

GO TOY GO.

I am off to bed now 11:30pm and I hope when I wake this nightmare is over and TOY has won


----------



## Maria71

I have also voted several times this morning and its still tied???


----------



## ddsumm

Well I dont get it???

Ive been voting now continually for the last hour and a half and it has only gone up from3,755 to 3,773 and Toy is still at 38%

WHAT GIVES?????

I wonder if I can still vote when my clock here turns over onto 1st October? will keep trying.



COME ON GUYS. KEEP THOSE BUTTONS CLICKING.







Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## *tink's*mommy

I have been voting every day and it seems like Toy is always at 38%!

I clicked on the "poll results" and this is what they say:


NOTE: Poll results are not scientific and reflect the opinions of only those users who chose to participate. Poll results are not reflected in real time.


----------



## Carole

Kind of makes me wonder if the poll results will turn out to be the pet...the people who made the poll ...wants for the winner? 

I am still voting!!!


----------



## Cosy

If the poll results are not reflected in real time, perhaps that means it just doesn't show
the real results often. We can only hope AND 

*KEEP VOTING FOR TOY!!!! lol
http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth
*


----------



## momtoboo

Well, it's still tied. Maybe they're going for the drama of a tied score until the last min.so the winner can be a surprise. Don't give up yet.


----------



## Carole

That is what I am hoping Brit......that Toy has a lot more % that shows when we look at that page.

Off to vote again for sweet Toy


----------



## Gemma

I'm still voting


----------



## Furbabymom

<span style="font-family:Verdana">KEEP VOTING FOR TOY!!!! lol
http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## bek74

WEll it is morning here and I have voted again and again and again and the votes are reading 3,874 and Toy is 38% and Laredo is 38%




























.

This isn't right.

GO TOY GO


----------



## Cosy

Not only is she at 38 but she's in lower 38 LOL Poor Toy.
No one can say we aren't trying!


----------



## Circe's Mommy

Vote for your favorite! 
Laredo 38% 
Toy 38% 
Lucky 10% 
Alfie 7% 
Marty 6% 
Total Votes: 3,894 

EEK the 38% hasn't changed but the number of votes has, what is up? How many votes to bring up the numbers?

There is the results from todays vote!!! Go Toy! C'Mon SM'ers lets help her to be a winner!!!


----------



## joe

i voted, still 38%


----------



## beckybc03

I just voted for the third time today and it is STILL at 38%. But, Toy did move up to the top of the list so maybe she is gaining on Laredo. I will keep voting!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just voted again... 
Toy38%
Laredo 38%
votes: 3906


----------



## k/c mom

Now Toy is back on top.... still at 38% but first!! Yea!!!

http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

My husband and I are still voting and it is still tied. Time to email the rest of my family and have them log in under my id and vote. We are not going to give in!


----------



## carrie

yeah...there's something not right about that contest. i've voted like 15 times today and i know there are many others here that voted as well and toy is not gaining any ground. i think the contest it rigged.


----------



## Furbabymom

*Total Votes: 3,912*</span>

Kallie/Catcher's Mom' date='Sep 30 2006, 09:41 PM' post='263984'] Now Toy is back on top.... still at 38% but first!! Yea!!!

http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth


----------



## Gregswife

I cast over 200 votes last night, clearing the cookies after each one, and at the end of the night, the votes had only moved up 9 and I know lots of others here were doing the same.


----------



## Indymaltese

Goooooo Toy





















We need a maltese winner


----------



## gibbert

i'm voting so much my computer is smokin'!








GOOOOO TOOOOYYYYY!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just voted Toy 38%


----------



## momtoboo

Just voted. Toy is 39%


----------



## gibbert

toy now 39%; laredo 38%. it's 11:54p!!!
go toy!!!!


----------



## Indymaltese

just did it and she's up to 39% still







.. But i agree and think its rigged








Brit doesnt this make u wann







?? Oh but dont do that. Youve had troubel







..
lets keep voting we've come this far lets not







....


----------



## Cosy

LOL Bill! I'm into headbanging lately anyway!









Still 39% at 2:15am. GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------

